# Best steroid(s) for boxing.



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

A good mate of mine was looking into steroids for boxing and was wondering what would be the best for that type of impact/endurance sport?

He had a bad car accident a fair few years ago and twisted the hell outta his body ending his pro boxing career, hes now wanting to retrain and has applied to do a few amateur shows to rebuild his confidence and try to get his body back up to scratch.

Im no steroid guru but when I did mma I used halotest for some great aggression when training and test in low doses for conditioning.

Anybody want to give their knowledge to this post. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Any thoughts?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Anavar would be good he will get pumps but you can take taurine to counter it


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't think it is fair to use AAS when practising combat sports, unless of course your friend is in an environment where EVERYONE uses them, and he can ask them directly.


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah Ive heard its good for strength but I also heard for boxing the pumps are far too naughty regardless of taurine. Cant find a sticky on this but will keep looking.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

A lot use then I'm boxing so hmm up to him


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

personally boxing is a man to man combat sport i dont think anyone should be taking steroids for boxing. i boxed for 7 years and i could potentioally got beaten or badly hurt fighting someone who was taking steroids...imo.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

What do you mean by best steroid for boxing?

What is he looking for? Help to go up in weight class, getting back into shape quicker or like you say with your mma training some extra aggression?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Well Oxys would also be ok. Winny would be good if he doesn't suffer from his joints.


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Hes wanting to use something just for early stages of training so he can cope with the pain. He aint fighting till April and doesnt want to use any time after, just a thought?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Well anavar at 50mg would increase his strength and he wouldn't get bad pumps off that.


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Basically, he wants something to help him recover quicker, size isnt too important, something he can use for endurance maybe? Im thinking eq or maybe nandrolone. I would rather get him better advice on the subject as my juicing knowledge is quite basic


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

I will research a bit more about var, never used it nor do I know ppl I train with who currently use but heard great things about it, apart from the price lol


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Halo ..


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Supertren before the bout? Just kidding, not sure I agree with peps for boxing although I have not really put much thought into it.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

broch316 said:


> personally boxing is a man to man combat sport i dont think anyone should be taking steroids for boxing. i boxed for 7 years and i could potentioally got beaten or badly hurt fighting someone who was taking steroids...imo.


I bet you did fight someone on gear, you just didn't know it.


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Yep halos my favourite compound whether im weights or fighting. Someone has just told me mma fighters use test e @ 500mg or under a week to keep water to a min but to aid joint and muscle pain, like I stated he had a bad car accident and suffers from osteoarthritis in places so anything that can help him im all for.


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

i know lads who used sust but they said their cardio was restricted, anyone who knows about anaerobic training will know this is a bad bad idea lol


----------



## madrone (Dec 20, 2011)

cheque drops and GH


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Was it halo, or cheque drops that Mike Tyson took just before the ear-biting incident?

If your mate has joint problems, then low dose test E / deca, or test prop / NPP would be good for running up and down the steps of that monument in his wool hat, with the Rocky training montage music in the background. Come off the nandrolone a month before a fight and replace it with a dryer steroid like anavar, when he gets to the chasing chickens / being shouted at by an angry old man on a bike with a loudhailer pre-contest stage.


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

broch316 said:


> personally boxing is a man to man combat sport i dont think anyone should be taking steroids for boxing. i boxed for 7 years and i could potentioally got beaten or badly hurt fighting someone who was taking steroids...imo.





TheMeatWagon said:


> I don't think it is fair to use AAS when practising combat sports, unless of course your friend is in an environment where EVERYONE uses them, and he can ask them directly.


^ This...


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Cheque drops tyson took im sure??

Tbh i done kickboxing a few yrs back and i was on on dbol 30mg, testoviron 400mg and deca 200mg a week and i felt fine and i remember the back pumps were the worst thing during weights but i was fine doin cardio.

Maybe lower dose of test and deca to 200mg a week as it will help recovery and joint pain from sparring,heavy bag work-

Note i was working out 4 days weight with 20min cardio and then two days kickboxing.....recovery was phenomenal i was never fatigued


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ALL elite professional boxers are on gear. For it to be a level playing field, you have to take gear as every other fcker is


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you can box any steroid just make sure you get the right sized box :whistling:


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I know a muay thai fighter who takes winny. It helps with endurance I guess.


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

Boxing is all about dropping weight and being relaxed... Neither which steroids help with. If I was to take any steroids while boxing it would be boldenone/equipoise due to added cardio effects.


----------



## recreate (Sep 29, 2012)

Test as a base. EPO for endurance, Halo prior to a fight.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Covallstar said:


> Boxing is all about dropping weight and being relaxed... Neither which steroids help with. If I was to take any steroids while boxing it would be boldenone/equipoise due to added cardio effects.


In training camp, it is all about quick recovery and guess what, gear is the best to help with that.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Agree that in principle combat sports should not use gear but it's clear at this point that it's rife in MMA and boxing so I can see why those competing seriously would want to use.

Presume he would need to run short esters in case of testing so test prop and orals I suppose...might get away with low dose tren ace without too much cardio disturbance though that is person dependant.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

So like this one time, at the training camp, a guy took a flute, and...


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> In training camp, it is all about quick recovery and guess what, gear is the best to help with that.


I think I'd know about training camps mate, I had 63 amateur bouts and 9 pro. Gear is not needed just hard training and motivation...


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> In training camp, it is all about quick recovery and guess what, gear is the best to help with that.


To be fair this is the truth ! But if you fight and use gear YOUR A PU$$Y

(Growth is prob alright though lol) :lol:


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Been thinking about this a lot lately as I want to get back into mma. Was thinking maybe

Low dose Test E - 300-500mg ew

Anavar 50mg ed (I dont suffer pumps but strength still increases at this dose)

GH 4iu ed

TB500 2mg ew

GW-501516 5-10mg ed

EPO before fights

Thoughts?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Say what you will but overpowering a natty is plainly UNFAIR.

In combat sports the strongest wins, not the one who pins more.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Covallstar said:


> I think I'd know about training camps mate, I had 63 amateur bouts and 9 pro. Gear is not needed just hard training and motivation...


Well done mate. What do you think to the fact that since boxing has started proper testing for gear, many more high-level boxers have been getting caught. They are all on it, especially the heavier weight divisions.

What weight were you?


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Well done mate. What do you think to the fact that since boxing has started proper testing for gear, many more high-level boxers have been getting caught. They are all on it, especially the heavier weight divisions.
> 
> What weight were you?


Cruiser weight when I first started then light heavy then turned to weight lifting/bodybuilding. The majority of my amateur fights were for the Royal Navy... I left early 2011


----------



## chrisy_stebbeds (Jul 22, 2015)

For anyone reading this, stay away from winny, anavar and masteron with boxing or any combat sport, these are steroids used during cutting cycles and they dry your joins out causing injuries. Shoulder, wrist and ankle injuries are NOT WHAT YOU WANT IN BOXING. I know from experience.

Personally I wouldn't take anything, but If you really adamant on using a steroid in a combat sport make sure your diet and cardio is at its peak, it's no good in taking any steroid unless these are on point. It's probably not what you want to read but it's true in terms of results, success and good health.

Any kind of Testosteron will help with aggression and HGH will benefit in all areas, if you can't afford growth, then stick with an even dose of Test, if your prone to injuries then a low dose of Deca stacked with the Test will help lube the joints. I won't go into how much to take as everyone reacts different so it all depends. Please be aware that taking steroids can affect cardio but also help in recovery, if your at the top of your game an aware of this, then it shouldn't be a problem. PCT is again something the user should consider after a course of steroids.

My advice is to just stay clean because once you pop you find it hard to stop.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Most athletes who have failed drug test, test positive for nandrolone so I'd presume there's a starting points.


----------



## danbird (Mar 3, 2013)

dentylad said:


> Hes wanting to use something just for early stages of training so he can cope with the pain. He aint fighting till April and doesnt want to use any time after, just a thought?


theres no need at all, he needs to just spend all his time in the gym to become better, wanting steroids this early is sign of weakness, imo only time he would need them is if he was pro and couldnt keep up with the ammount of training needed for upcoming fights


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Low dose test..250-400mg pw is a a good AAS for any sport. It will help with recovery, strength and aggression while not adding too much weight...as long as diet and training is good and water retention is kept down by using some A.I.

It will also not make you look like a big roid-head..

Stay away from any dry compound...they will increase your chances of injury.


----------



## captain pancake (Jan 2, 2015)

As previously stated low dose test 250-400mg pw along with.25 arimidex every 3rd day will tick all the boxes, stay away from orals, they can potentially inhibit that type of training


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

captain pancake said:


> As previously stated low dose test 250-400mg pw along with.25 arimidex every 3rd day will tick all the boxes, stay away from orals, they can potentially inhibit that type of training


This. Orals are terrible for hindering my workouts I don't run them anymore because of the inevitable lower back and shin pumps that wont ease no matter what I take.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I would hope the OP has made his mind up by now with this being a two year old thread..


----------

